# Ultrasound Tech in Dubai



## tankandroxy (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey everyone, I am an ultrasound tech here is the USA, fully licensed with 5 years experience. I am looking for something new, a new adventure and I am very interested in moving to Dubai to work as an ultrasound tech. I have seen some of the recruiting agencies online, but want some down and dirty info before committing to the process. My husband is in nursing school here in the state and he couldn't come with me to Dubai until he finishes in 10/12. I plan on coming with my 2 kids (ages 4 and 5) and my parents who would teach English. I know that ultrasound is a very specific job, but I was hoping anyone who works in a hospital, a nurse, or someone with ANY knowledge of how ultrasound techs live in the UAE would be willing to tell me about it. 

Specifically, I would like to know: about how much do ultrasound techs (or something equivalent, Ultrasound techs make the same as RNs in the USA) make in Dubai? Would I have to live on a hospital compound like I've seen in other places? Is it a full time job? Is there a lot of overtime, night/weekend call? Are the hours predictable, like the same every week? Would I be a slave to the job, or would I be able to just work, do my job, then go have a good time with my family? How are hospital staff treated (here I was treated very poorly, so I'm not looking to repeat that again)? 

Ok, sorry that's a lot of questions and I don't expect anyone to answer them all, but I am very interested in any information. Please tell me anything even if you don't think that it would be helpful. I did a search trying to find a discussion be hospital workers and I couldn't really find one, so I'm sorry if this is just a bunch of repeats. I really appreciate everyone's patience and help. Thanks.


----------

